# Youth Elk Caliber



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

My son drew the youth any bull tag, and I'm trying to decide which gun/caliber to set him up with. He will be 12 years old next month, and weighs about 95 lbs. He currently shoots a Ruger American .243 compact, and seems to handle it okay, but I'm worried about it getting the job done on a large bull. At the same time, I'd like to keep the recoil to a minimum, so he can shoot accurately as he can. Right now I'm leaning towards upgrading to a 7mm-08, but I don't have any experience with this caliber. Does anyone here have first hand accounts of shooting elk with a 7mm-08? How did it perform, and is the recoil manageable for a 12 year old to shoot accurately?

I have access to borrow a 30-30 Win. from Grandpa, which also might be a good (free) option too.

From what I've read, it sounds like the youth any bull hunt can be a tough hunt, but I'd hate for him to get an opportunity, and not be able to harvest a bull because his rifle isn't the right tool for the job.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a .338 with a good muzzle brake and it kicks like a .270. 

I imagine if you put a good muzzle brake on a .30-06 or a .270 it would kick like a .22 Long Rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 14 year old's killed two elk with a Savage Youth model Axis in 7mm-08 and 3 antelope. Very impressed with it. We shoot 140grn Accubonds out of it with great results. Those elk were cows though, big bulls can pack alot more lead... but stick'em in the right spot and it will get the job done.


-DallanC


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

7-08 120ttsx would be perfect.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Until they fail... I loathe x bullets.


-DallanC


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

To each its own. Big difference between an old x bullet and a ttsx.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

7-08 is awesome. Honestly with time at the range a .243 will get the job done. I always recommend first rifles as a 30-06. I don't shoot one very often, but great first/only rifle to have.

Shot is most important is what I am really trying to say!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I have a .338 with a good muzzle brake and it kicks like a .270.
> 
> I imagine if you put a good muzzle brake on a .30-06 or a .270 it would kick like a .22 Long Rifle.


I've thought about a muzzle brake, but doesn't that significantly increase the sound level of the blast? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like a noise increase might make him flinch almost as much as recoil can.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/82242-ruger-7mm-08-compact.html

This gun has killed an elk, 3 antelope and a bear.

My son was 13 when he shot the bear. Through the front shoulder bone and into the the chest cavity.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've shot lots of mature bulls with a 280-- which is the same bullet, just a little faster than the 7mm08. I like 150 gr Nosler Partitions. Both of my sons shot elk with a 280 at 12 year olds. 

For me, I really don't enjoy muzzlebreaks. Too loud and even some blow back if not done right. I would stay away from a rifle that is too light-- which tends to kick harder. I think a 7mm08 would be a good choice. (a 280 would be even better. haha). Tikka makes a sweet rifle in 7mm08 for a decent price. Have fun on the hunt and let him shoot any elk with antlers.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would add to the confirmation of the 7mm-08. Shoot 140 gr. Accubonds and don't think twice about it. Recoil is relative but with a good recoil pad their is not much recoil difference between the .243 and -08. What you gain is a bigger projectile. I know a few guys who have killed a pile of elk with that combo. As far out as 500 yards. I would recommend keeping it much closer for your son. 
Good luck to him and congrats on the tag!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My daughter has been using a .308 with either 125gr Nosler BT for deer or 130gr TTSX for elk since she was 12. Took her cow last yr at 408 yards with the 130 TTSX. She just turned 15 and will be using a 6.5x284 this yr.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Until they fail... I loathe x bullets.
> 
> -DallanC


I dunno, the last 20 or so deer and elk that I have personally seen taken with a TSX, TTSX, or LRX haven't had any complaints. I personally cannot say the same for the Acubonds. The attached recovered bullet went through and annihilated both shoulders on a 5pt bull making complete jell-o of it's insides, exiting out the opposite shoulder after shattering it, and the elasticity of the elk hide pulled the little guy back in just enough that I was able to recover it while caping out the bull. The new "X-bullets" are not the old "X-bullets"

To the original poster, get something that your son can be comfortable shooting. Get him a 30-06 and reduce the load a little bit. Get him a 7-08 with an adequate bullet (whatever your preference may be). I purchased a 257 WBY for my wife to hunt with and she loves it. It's flat and fast. If you are thinking about making an investment that will last him a lifetime, you could always look at a 300WSM and have a brake installed. I think that rifle would be pretty decent for a young man to grow into and he could take any animal Utah has to offer with it. Point is, you're going to get a lot of suggestions, you just need to determine what suggestions make the most sense for you and your son. Good luck, this is the fun part!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

My daughter shot her elk last year (cow) with a 270 WSM with muzzlebreak and 140 gr AB's.

This year, if she goes for a bull, I will put her behind a 7 Rem Mag with a muzzlebreak and a 160 gr AB or PT.

She just turned 12 when she shot her elk last Dec. and weighs 65 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll vote for the 7-08! Definitely a great option for youth.

I'd only use a braked rifle if I could basically guarantee that ear protection could be placed in the shooter's ears before the shot.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd go with the 7-08 as well. My wife has a savage 10 and its a great gun.
I killed several elk in my youth with my mom's 7x57 with 140gr partitions. Always got the job done.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For kiddos to shoot elk, the 7-08 and 308 are hard to beat in my opinion. I don't like solid copper bullets at low velocity, at high velocity they are great. Just the opposite with Ballistic tips and other soft constructed bullets. The Partition and Accubond seem to fit right in the middle making them an all around good choice. To Packouts point, if your kid can handle a 280, then the argument is over. My kid will be shooting an elk this year with a 280. I fully expect the same results that we have seen before. Dead elk.-----SS


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

The first big game rifle I ever shot was a 7mm-08 at 14 years old & that's what I'll be looking to buy when my boys are ready to get into the field.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My 12 year old got his first deer last fall with 120 TTSX in 7-08. I am pretty confident that if it had been any other bullet we would not have had such a good experience. Shot not placed well at all, but destroyed everything in its path knocking it down. 
I used the reduced recoil loads using H4895 for his practice all summer, but unbeknownst to him I had it sighted in for full power and he didn't know any different only taking one shot. I always had him shoot with ear plugs inside the ear muffs and it worked pretty well. 
Lots of good advice here, but to use a man's full sized cartridge can not have good results. My old 30-06 made me start flinching; like a donkey kick everytime and i hated it. I think a muzzle brake may be a reasonable solution, but ear protection goes w/o saying. I know of people who keep these ear plugs so that they can quickly pop them in from around their neck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife's 30-06 kicks ALOT worse than my 7STW. 

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've shot a mature bull with a 7mm08 and 140 gr partitions. No reaction after the first shot, dropped in his tracks on the second. Both were lethal shots. I was satisfied. I've killed lots of other things, too. It's my favorite gun. I say get him one. The recoil is a little more than a .243, but not much.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My 280 kicks more than my 7 Dakota. Although physicals demands that that the big 7 produces more actual recoil. Must be something to the whole dispersal process I guess??----SS


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Packout said:


> let him shoot any elk with antlers.


I agree completely. This will be his first experience hunting big game (beside the archery tag he drew this year), so I'm sure he'd be really excited just to get an elk, regardless of the size.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lots of great info hear guys, thanks. Sounds like the consensus is the 7mm-08 will be a good choice for elk when paired with a quality bullet (140gr Partitions or AccuBond). I'll probably get some reduce recoil rounds to break him in easy at first.

Time to shop around and decide on a make/model. I do have another question in that regard. A lot of the youth/compact models come with short barrels. Would it be advantageous to it to get a longer barrel and have the stock cut down?


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The original poster also mentioned a .30-30. What about that possibility, or have elk grown armor plating since the old days?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

massmanute said:


> The original poster also mentioned a .30-30. What about that possibility, or have elk grown armor plating since the old days?


Thanks for the reminder; I almost forgot. The 30-30 IMHO is the single worst possible option. I understand that the newer models do have a real safety, btu the old ones where the only way to de**** the hammer is to pull the trigger...it certainly had its time and is ecclectic, but let's not mistake it for a functional rifle that is an option for youth....flame away. if you are busting the brush I can certainly see the application, but otherwise I'm not seeing it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge,

All theory aside, does the half-**** actually have a demonstrably inferior safety record compared to other safety mechanisms?

"****" refers to the hammer in the half-way position. Apparently this site does some kind of screening on the word used to indicate the position of the hammer.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So I would go with a longer barrel. A kid needs to shoot on a rest, so short barrel length isn't that important - in my opinion. And kids grow up- fast. Get him a gun that will last and grow with him. One of my sons was 12 years old- 4' 9", small framed. He shot a 24" barreled rifle well and still shoots it well now he has grown. You guys are in for some fun! I wish my sons could draw that tag. Look forward to your story come Fall.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Properly fitting rifle with a good limb saver or equivalent recoil pad goes a long way in felt recoil. 

Stay away from light rifle scope combos. They kick as hard as the magnum guns.

Always wear ear plugs because flinching can be caused from the sound. 

Make sure the scope is set up for him. 

Don't go for the short barrel it's going to kick more and be louder. Kids always need a rest. 

All bullets have a sweet spot where the perform well on the game your hunting. Know that range a stay within it. This is one reason I don't care for the x bullets esppecially out of a slower gun like 7mmo8. You need to keep shots close 200 or under or hit bone. If you dont you can end up with pin hole entrance and exits. Not a good out come on a big elk

I think the 7mmo8 is a good starter gun for kids.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

It kind of goes against the grain of some of the recommendations which favor a full length barrel, but there is a Ruger compact 7mm-08 for sale in the trading post listings at utahwildlife.net. I assume it has a relatively short barrel length, though the listing doesn't say.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the reminder; I almost forgot. The 30-30 IMHO is the single worst possible option. I understand that the newer models do have a real safety, btu the old ones where the only way to de**** the hammer is to pull the trigger...it certainly had its time and is ecclectic, but let's not mistake it for a functional rifle that is an option for youth....flame away. if you are busting the brush I can certainly see the application, but otherwise I'm not seeing it.


Couldn't agree more with Huge. Get over the 30-30 as a kids rifle. Just because we were saddled with them as kids doesn't mean that they are good for anything but nostalgia. There are simply WAY better options with similar recoil and energy to be had. IMHO, lever actions are better suited for cowboy action shooters and seasoned hunters who would make the conscious choice to add the fun of a handicap to their hunt. Before you flame too much, please compare the; price, fit, function, performance, recoil, trigger, accuracy of a lever action with a modern bolt. 'Nuff said.--------SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

brisket said:


> I've thought about a muzzle brake, but doesn't that significantly increase the sound level of the blast? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like a noise increase might make him flinch almost as much as recoil can.


Attached is the brake that I have on my rifle. It is a open style muzzle brake and I don't notice a big difference in noise with or without it.

My Shotgun is ported (a bunch of holes near the muzzle) and it is much louder than my .338.

My .338 and my .30-06 (Unbraked) sound about the same. Maybe I'll download an app and test it. I don't think my work would let me take a calibrated noise dosimeter or sound level meter home from work, just to test decibel levels of my guns more accurately.

Talking to the gunsmith, he recommended that I shy away from the ported style and go with something more of the open style.

Anyway, I bought the cheap electronic muffs from Cabela's and they work wonders.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Couldn't agree more with Huge. Get over the 30-30 as a kids rifle. Just because we were saddled with them as kids doesn't mean that they are good for anything but nostalgia. There are simply WAY better options with similar recoil and energy to be had. IMHO, lever actions are better suited for cowboy action shooters and seasoned hunters who would make the conscious choice to add the fun of a handicap to their hunt. Before you flame too much, please compare the; price, fit, function, performance, recoil, trigger, accuracy of a lever action with a modern bolt. 'Nuff said.--------SS


No argument here, I was just trying to put all the options on the table, especially being a free option.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Packout said:


> So I would go with a longer barrel. A kid needs to shoot on a rest, so short barrel length isn't that important - in my opinion. And kids grow up- fast. Get him a gun that will last and grow with him. One of my sons was 12 years old- 4' 9", small framed. He shot a 24" barreled rifle well and still shoots it well now he has grown. You guys are in for some fun! I wish my sons could draw that tag. Look forward to your story come Fall.


Yeah, he's a lucky dog. The first time he puts in, he drew. I'm 36 years old, and have never had a rifle elk tag during the rut. In fact I've never drawn limited entry, currently sitting on 11 elk points, 12 bison points, 3 turkey points.

We are both crazy excited, looking forward to the preparations, hitting the range, and scouting.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

waspocrew said:


> I'd only use a braked rifle if I could basically guarantee that ear protection could be placed in the shooter's ears before the shot.


Yep - Walker's shooting muffs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Huge,
> 
> All theory aside, does the half-**** actually have a demonstrably inferior safety record compared to other safety mechanisms?
> 
> "****" refers to the hammer in the half-way position. Apparently this site does some kind of screening on the word used to indicate the position of the hammer.


No need to get vulgar and throw out so many profanities on the topic. Just kidding! I was given one to use as a 14-year old and nearly shot my friend in de****ing it after loading it; thumb just slipped off of the hammer and boom. It has a time and a place and I no longer hate them as much as I used to, but not for youth IMHO.

My 12 year old used the savage youth 7mm-08 with a limbsaver and managed just fine. Being so light and short barrel certainly does recoil more than a heavier model in the same cartridge, but it was completely manageable having him practice on teh lead sled using the reduced recoil handloads for practice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was that the axis youth Huge? Just curious as my boys axis has a great soft buttpad on it. Was no problem shooting it... that first year we had him shooting 120gr BT's for practice over the summer, then he downed 2 antelope in Sept. A month later we stepped it up to 140s and he never knew the difference, then shot his first cow which tipped right over at the shot. 


-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

massmanute said:


> Huge,
> 
> All theory aside, does the half-**** actually have a demonstrably inferior safety record compared to other safety mechanisms?
> 
> "****" refers to the hammer in the half-way position. Apparently this site does some kind of screening on the word used to indicate the position of the hammer.


i typically don't carry my firearm half-roostered. if i'm taking snap shots then i'll use a shotgun. otherwise, i'll take the time to put a round in the chamber.

back on topic, the 30-30 gets the job done at the range it was designed for. anything over 150 is pushing it, in my opinion. at a given distance, i'd rather have a pea shooter and be thought of as undergunned. at least i know it'll it the mark with some practice. having said that, there are plenty of other calibers out there that may fit the bill better.

to the OP: if you can let your kid shoot a few different calibers and gauge the recoil sensitivity it will give you a good idea where he needs to be.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Was that the axis youth Huge? Just curious as my boys axis has a great soft buttpad on it. Was no problem shooting it... that first year we had him shooting 120gr BT's for practice over the summer, then he downed 2 antelope in Sept. A month later we stepped it up to 140s and he never knew the difference, then shot his first cow which tipped right over at the shot.
> 
> -DallanC


Not the axis, it was the Nikon combo SW sells, model 11 Trophy Hunter XP. It certainly is no tack driver, but it does the job for which it is intended and is easy for him to handle. He really likes that it is just his size and not a hand me down type deal. By 15 or maybe even 14 he can probably handle a big boy model, but for now...the original pad wasn't nearly as worthless as the one that came on his 870 youth model 20 gauge, thanks to Cooky we got that piece of mine belting replaced, but I wanted every little advantage we could eek out of this little machine.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Speaking of the thirty thirty, my grand dad used a thirty thirty, and his son (my uncle) inherited it. He preferred it over his 8mm Mauser as a deer gun. My dad hunted deer for a few (very few) years, and killed his only deer with one shot in his first season with the very same gun that he borrowed from my uncle. The gun has been handed down to my uncle's son. He doesn't hunt, but he treasures the rifle as an heirloom.

My opinion is that the 30-30 does not get the respect it deserves, at least not here out West. It seems that most experienced people who use it consider it a 200 yard deer gun, considering both the retained energy and the trajectory at that range, though 200 yards would require a few inches of hold over. Those who don't use it tend to consider it a pea shooter.

For elk one might want to shorten the effective range. I talked to a salesmen at one of the very old gun stores in the area who prefers a 7.62x39mm for elk, which is less powerful than a .30-30. His secret? He only takes short range shots. Actually, passing up long shots is probably not a bad strategy for a 1st year hunter anyway.

It is interesting to note that Karamojo Bell, who killed over 1000 elephants, nearly all of them being bull elephants, used a 7mm Mauser to take about 800 of those animals. He also shot over 800 cape buffalo using relatively small caliber weapons. His secret was shot placement. Of course, few of us are as skilled as he, so we tend to use comparable or far more powerful weapons to hunt far less formidable animals, hence the recommendations for the 7mm-08 (a virtual ballistic twin of the 7mm Mauser) for elk.

Would a .30-30 be the first choice for elk? No. Would it be a workable choice? Yes, if used within its limits. Is it the worst possible choice? Not at all.

As far as safety is concerned, there is no foolproof system. The key is to control the direction of the muzzle at all times, regardless of the type of safety employed. I know I'm not saying anything new here, just saying it as a reminder that is is the very first thing to teach a new shooter.

By the way, I don't have a .30-30, but I have several lever action rifles, most of which use a half-**** safety mechanism, and I haven't had any issues with regard to that form of safety, but of course, I am only one of millions of gun owners, so my experience represents only a small sample size. I am genuinely interested to have some definitive information on the safety records of different safety technologies.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Some great calibers have been mentioned already in this post. However, I personally would rather shoot a gun that I am confident with, that may be a little on the "lighter" side, than to shoot a gun that I am afraid of. Growing up, my Dad started me out with a .243 and I was able to kill 2 bulls and 3 cows with it (all 1 shot kills, inside 250 yards).


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

After visiting a few different gun shops that past few days, I think the wife has decided she likes the Tikka T3 the best. She thinks it fits her the best and likes the way it feels. 

We thought she wanted to try a 6.5x284 but after finding out that tikka does not offer a 6.5 we started to look into the 7mm08. After reading this thread I feel a lot better about the situation. She will mainly be hunting deer/antelope with the occasional elk. She also wants to be hitting steel out in the 800 yard range. 

Does anyone else see another caliber that we should look at? Anyone have any good loads built up to start with? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't have experience with the caliber, but I think the 140 Accubond would be a great bullet to load.

Here's a link to a thread. It's a little lengthy, but about post 36 or 37, a guy shows plenty of evidence that a 7-08 will get the job done on elk with a 140 AB.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID22/3768.html#.VWH3lNyppuY

PS - The Tikka T3 is a great rifle. My only recommendation would be to grab a limbsaver recoil pad on it. It'll make a huge difference.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for info and help


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Regarding cartridge alternatives, for a short action rifle the .308 Winchester is worth a look. It's recoil would be slightly higher than 7mm-08 though less than a .30-06 while at the same time being quite close to the .30-06 in power for factory loads up to about 180 grain.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Federal Fusions in 120gr would be a good starter round in 7mm-08. Dick's sells them for $24 a box. I've used the 140 gr version in my 280 (same diameter) and it kills stuff.

Fez- has she tried a Tikka Hunter with the wood stock? If not, have her give it a shoulder-- a touch heavier, but more pleasant to shoot. That said, I really like any Tikka. 7mm-08, 308, 25-06, and always a 280; any would work well.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope the 7mm-08 just anit big enough!:mrgreen:

That a Savage 7mm-08 with a muddy girl stock my daughter used last year. At first with factory 140gr loads it was a bit much for her. But with 120gr loads it shootsd great and is no problem.

But the .243 I have has around 15 elk to its credit, including bulls. All I had for awhile when I was younger. Plus it was shorter and worked better in a scabbard on a horse.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

That was the reason I brought up 120 ttsx, less recoil but will penetrate up with the 140's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a variety of 7mm-08s but never kilt an elk with one.

I think what's important is to use a bullet that has 3 or 4 capital letters and cost a ton of money.

That's all I have to say about the matter.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I own a variety of 7mm-08s but never kilt an elk with one.
> .


Thats only because you don't have a pistol chambered in 7mm-08.

-DallanC


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I own a variety of 7mm-08s but never kilt an elk with one.
> 
> I think what's important is to use a bullet that has 3 or 4 capital letters and cost a ton of money.
> 
> ...


I guess all these forums are about the same.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thats only because you don't have a pistol chambered in 7mm-08.
> 
> -DallanC


 Ah, ha, ha

I just got my granddaughter a Howa 7mm-08.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I guess all these forums are about the same.


 Well ya, but I just threw that out there to see if I could get to the top of the page.

.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

That cow my daughter shot was with a reload she made with cheap speer soft points. Worked quite well without all the capital letters after its "grain" value!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Packout said:


> So I would go with a longer barrel. A kid needs to shoot on a rest, so short barrel length isn't that important - in my opinion. And kids grow up- fast. Get him a gun that will last and grow with him. One of my sons was 12 years old- 4' 9", small framed. He shot a 24" barreled rifle well and still shoots it well now he has grown. You guys are in for some fun! I wish my sons could draw that tag. Look forward to your story come Fall.


I agree with this quote above. My dad bought me my first fire arms, and in most cases they were smaller guns for kids. Those were the same guns I owned as I grew older, and there were times when I was in college, and didn't have the money to buy my own guns, that I wished he had just bought me adult sized firearms. I still have them and took good care of them. I think a 7-08 is a great cartridge and want one for myself. On the other hand, why not a 270 win?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevinitis said:


> I agree with this quote above. My dad bought me my first fire arms, and in most cases they were smaller guns for kids. Those were the same guns I owned as I grew older, and there were times when I was in college, and didn't have the money to buy my own guns, that I wished he had just bought me adult sized firearms. I still have them and took good care of them. I think a 7-08 is a great cartridge and want one for myself. On the other hand, why not a 270 win?


My plan for this rifle is to be a interim step that all my kids (I have 3 other younger children) can use while in the 12-15 year range. So it won't be my oldest sons rifle, but rather a family rifle that will be passed on to the next sibling when they turn twelve. At that point my plan is to get the older child larger caliber rifle of his own (perhaps a .270).

I'm leaning towards a 7mm08 over the .270 for this rifle because of the reduced recoil.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brisket said:


> I'm leaning towards a 7mm08 over the .270 for this rifle because of the reduced recoil.


The short action is easier for them to operate than a long action too. My boy always had a problem "short cycling" LA's in the heat of the moment.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> The short action is easier for them to operate than a long action too. My boy always had a problem "short cycling" LA's in the heat of the moment.
> 
> -DallanC


Really good point.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

brisket I did the same thing that you are planning as far as passing them down. When the youngest was too big for it I traded it for a pistol that I wanted. The guy that got the 7mm-08 from us planned on doing the same thing. If you ever want to flip them for something else they are very easy to get rid of this time of year.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Fez said:


> After visiting a few different gun shops that past few days, I think the wife has decided she likes the Tikka T3 the best. She thinks it fits her the best and likes the way it feels.
> 
> We thought she wanted to try a 6.5x284 but after finding out that tikka does not offer a 6.5 we started to look into the 7mm08. After reading this thread I feel a lot better about the situation. She will mainly be hunting deer/antelope with the occasional elk. She also wants to be hitting steel out in the 800 yard range.
> 
> ...


Tikka T3's come in 6.5x55 SE as well as 260 Remington ... unless you want the overbore, these should be great options -- including for elk. Check out the laminated stainless.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I believe this years rugers No.1,s included a 6.5x55 swede with a sexy full stock (mannlicher?), in addition to a 7mm-08 and a .257 weatherby.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the informative thread. A lot of great info shared here.

I finally went for it. After shopping around for a while I settled on a Browning X-Bolt Micro Midas in 7mm-08. It has the shortened stock, and seems to really fit him well with the reduced length of pull.

I really like the 60 degree bolt throw, the safety, recoil pad, and the trigger more than the others I was looking at. Perhaps it just felt natural to me because my primary rifle is a Browning A-Bolt, so maybe the decision was a bit biased. Either way, we are excited about it and plan to take it out this week and see how it does on the range.

Now if we can just find some elk. We've been on two scouting trips so far, exploring new areas I hadn't been to. We found some old elk sign, but not a lot. I think there are elk that pass through the area we scouted, but not in great numbers. Perhaps that is how a lot of the any bull areas are (I typically archery hunt spikes and cows in a LE unit). We'll see what the trail cameras bring in a few weeks, though.


----------

